# a ridica sala în picioare



## JunjouLover

Citeam o biografie si am gasit declaratia aceasta: <<Acum Ionut este elev la Liceul de muzica "Dinu Lipatti", are deja un album pe piata, iar la primul sau concert, Miss Piranda 2008, a ridicat sala in picioare.>>

Ati putea sa corectati si completati traducerea mea?

Now Ionut is a pupil at the music school "Dinu Lipatti", he already has an album on the market, and at his first concert, Miss Piranda 2008, ????????

Multumesc frumos.


----------



## Trisia

Hello,

First to add the diacritical marks, as required by the forum rules. 


JunjouLover said:


> Citeam o biografie *ş*i am g*ă*sit declara*ţ*ia aceasta: <<Acum Ionu*ţ* este elev la Liceul de muzic*ă* "Dinu Lipatti", are deja un album pe pia*ţă*, iar la primul s*ă*u concert, Miss Piranda 2008, a ridicat sala *î*n picioare.>>
> 
> A*ţ*i putea s*ă* corectati *ş*i completa*ţ*i traducerea mea?
> 
> Now Ionut is a pupil at the music school "Dinu Lipatti", he already has an album on the market, and at his first concert, Miss Piranda 2008, ????????
> 
> Mul*ţ*umesc frumos.



Now, I'm inclined to translate the last part as "he received a standing ovation".

However, I'm not perfectly certain, because it says he "made the audience rise to their feet", which may mean that during his performance the audience rose to sing with him or whatever, not that they simply stood up to cheer at the end.


----------



## JunjouLover

Thanks for the help! I think that I'm gonna just go with the second one to make sure. 

Sorry about the diacritics, I was lazy and just copied it from the webpage...


----------



## OldAvatar

a ridicat sala în picioare (here, considering the name of the contest) = the audience thrown 100 euro bills on the stage


----------



## JunjouLover

What?! That's crazy! Is that something common?


----------



## OldAvatar

It depends. I guess that some disambiguation is needed. We're talking here about a beauty contest (Miss Piranda) which is exclusively dedicated to Gypsy girls. Customs are also non-Romanian's.


----------



## Trisia

_Moderator note:

May I please point out that we are not discussing the nature of the show, the quality of the music, or what is or isn't a Romanian custom in such situations. Let's get back to the translation of that phrase, please._


----------

